# Pfeil anstatt Linie



## PapaSchlumpf92 (10. Dezember 2007)

Hallo...

Habe leider schon wieder ein Problem, immer wenn ich eine Linie zeichnen will erscheint ein Pfeil. Was mache ich falsch? Bitte um Hilfe...

MfG PapaSchlumpf92


----------



## janoc (10. Dezember 2007)

Die Pfeilspitzen kannst du hier ein-/ausschalten bzw. anpassen.


----------



## PapaSchlumpf92 (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo...

Habe nun zwar keine Pfeilspitze mehr, jedoch kommt immer ein Kasten und kein Strich wenn ich eine Linie ziehen will... Danke schonmal für die Hilfe...

MfG PapaSchlumpf92


----------



## Alexander Groß (11. Dezember 2007)

Das mit dem Kasten ist normal bei diesem Werkzeug. Dort wird die Linie mit Vektoren erstellt, sprich Pfade. Und diese müssen halt geschlossen sein.

Wenn du eine 1 pixel Linie ziehen willst nimm z. B. das Buntstiftwerkzeug

1 Klick für den Anfang dann die Umschalttaste festhalten und den 2ten Klick.

Geht natürlich auch mit dem Pinselwerkzeug.


Alex

Nachtrag: Wenn du beim Linienwerkzeug oben die Option Pixel füllen statt Formebenen aktivierst. Geht es auch ohne meine zuvor beschrieben Methode. Ergänzend dazu kann man die Funktion Glätten deaktivieren um scharfe Kanten zu bekommen.


----------



## janoc (11. Dezember 2007)

Was heißt "Kasten"? 
Glaub nicht dass das normal ist?!

Wenn du das Linienzeichner-Werkzeug aktiv hast, dann wird eine Linie in der angegebenen Stärke gezogen. Wenn dort 1 px eingetragen ist, wird eine 1px starke Linie gezogen. 
(Je nach Einstellung als Pfad oder Formebene)


----------



## Alexander Groß (11. Dezember 2007)

Zoome mal ganz nah ran wenn die Option Formebene oder Pfad aktiviert ist dann siehst du was er mit Kasten meint.

Und bei den oben genannten Optionen ist immer eine nicht dekativierbare Glättung. Sieht man sehr deutlich bei schrägen Linien.


Alex


----------



## janoc (12. Dezember 2007)

Ach so ... naja, da kann man ja auch ins Bild zoomen und sich beschweren dass es aus lauter Kästchen besteht


----------

